# Microwave potato bags!



## LBush1144

My aunt wanted some small gifts and asked about "microwave potato bags." I made eleven before I ran out of cotton batting. I will be getting more today when the mail runs -- I hope. These are handy if you like to bake potatoes in the microwave rather than the oven.


----------



## Doubledee

I have a couple that my friend made. They are wonderful!


----------



## CherylErasmus

Hi - is it just material and batting or is there a secret ingredient in the making of this potato bag? The reason for my question is I would like to make some for gifts. Hope you can help


----------



## francraft

Make sure everything thread including is 100% cotton. You don't want the microwave to blow up.


----------



## Pat lamb

Great idea :thumbup: would you share more info ration on size, material etc. I would love to make some to give to my Knitwits and Hookers as a thank you .they are a group of ladies that do a wonderful job knitting and crocheting for things to donate please share. Thanks Pat


----------



## bwtyer

I used to make them for craft shows- they always did well - I use them myself- great idea.


----------



## ramram0003

I have never heard of these before.


----------



## francraft

you can go onto you tube for patterns. Also look on the package of cotton batting there is on there also. Basically it is 2 piece of 100% cotton, about 24inches, batting same size . Sew altogether decide if you want the flap to be on the top or in the middle and sew. I'm not good at writing directions. But check out you tube.


----------



## lkimberly

Hello - What are "microwave bags" ??? I understand you can bake potatoes in them (in the microwave) What I need to know is "how to make" - - that is : what material are you using - - and the approx. size. Thanks for any and all info you can give me. Yours are "so" pretty !!!! I've never heard of the - and LOVE new ideas. KIMBERLY (in Ohio


----------



## bwtyer

the most important thing is to use cotton thread, cotton fabric and cotton batting- Polyester melts. here are instructions to make them along with the little instruction tag that you give with the potato bag.

http://www.stitchintree.com/images/FreePatterns/Gifts/MicrowavePotatoBag.pdf

you don't really have to quilt it per say- you can just sew an X (corner to corner) to hold the layers in place.


----------



## francraft

You can use them also for heating breads, soft taco shells, sweet potatoes. Don"t pock the potatoes just wash and put in bag. microwave for about 6 min depending on the size. For heating try 2 min and check it they are warm enough.


----------



## kpt

Aren't they great! I got one at a craft sale and love it. I've made several as gifts. I haven't baked a potato in the oven since I got mine.


----------



## Pat lamb

Thank you I will :thumbup:


----------



## CherylErasmus

bwtyer said:


> the most important thing is to use cotton thread, cotton fabric and cotton batting- Polyester melts. here are instructions to make them along with the littte instruction tag that you give with the potato bag.
> 
> http://www.stitchintree.com/images/FreePatterns/Gifts/MicrowavePotatoBag.pdf
> 
> you don't really have to quilt it per say- you can just sew an X (corner to corner) to hold the layers in place.


Thank you - you are such a doll will definitely be making some of these. 
:thumbup:


----------



## gillian lorraine

Can I ask - why a bag? I pierce my potatoes, put them on a plate and microwave them for a few miutes ( depending on the size) turn over and give it a couple more minutes -- until the fork/knife does not meet resistance when poked through spud. I do not use a bag does it help with the cooking ?


----------



## maryellens

Why do you need a bag? My microwave does beautiful baked potatoes without a bag. It even has a button for baked potatoes.


----------



## retired52

Lol..I wonder what does the potato bag do..for the potato??


----------



## maryellens

Why do you need a bag? My microwave does beautiful baked potatoes without a bag. It even has a button for baked potatoes.


----------



## Charlotte80

gillian lorraine said:


> Can I ask - why a bag?


I was thinking the same thing. I don't even pierce mine. Just wash, put on a plate, cover and push the button that says baked potato as many times as there are potatoes.


----------



## francraft

they come out really soft.


----------



## blessedinMO

I've baked potatoes in the microwave a long time, and even though they do come out baked, mine have always had some dry spongy spots when I peel the potatoes, as well some hard spots on irregularly shaped ones. Baked in the bag they come out soft and even without the spongy and hard spots. So that is my reason for having made the bags. They work well


----------



## countryknitwit

I use baggies--what is advantage to these?


----------



## gillian lorraine

blessedinMO said:


> I've baked potatoes in the microwave a long time, and even though they do come out baked, mine have always had some dry spongy spots when I peel the potatoes, as well some hard spots on irregularly shaped ones. Baked in the bag they come out soft and even without the spongy and hard spots. So that is my reason for having made the bags. They work well


May be the bags hold in a certain amount of steam which helps with even baking- interesting


----------



## blessedinMO

countryknitwit said:


> I use baggies--what is advantage to these?


I have no idea.


----------



## run4fittness

I have one and never really liked it. I know others do and that is all right also.


----------



## chickkie

I have heard of them but never used them. I even bought the material to make one and haven't done it yet. Maybe someone will persuade me that it is easier to use than a paper towel


----------



## Montana Gramma

CherylErasmus said:


> Hi - is it just material and batting or is there a secret ingredient in the making of this potato bag? The reason for my question is I would like to make some for gifts. Hope you can help


Only use cotton, cotton batting and try not to use embellished fabric cause my friends arced and started on fire.


----------



## no1girl

gillian lorraine said:


> Can I ask - why a bag? I pierce my potatoes, put them on a plate and microwave them for a few miutes ( depending on the size) turn over and give it a couple more minutes -- until the fork/knife does not meet resistance when poked through spud. I do not use a bag does it help with the cooking ?


so do I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmfair

Potato Bags make the fluffiest potatoes I have ever tasted............need to make a few more as the one I have is looking a bit "tatty"


----------



## ramram0003

countryknitwit said:


> I use baggies--what is advantage to these?


Baggies melt and the bag is reusable.


----------



## Valjean

I bought one of these at a craft show here in Australia,the lady was from the USA,it is one of the best things I have,as with live on the road and are limited to space it comes in handy,does corn on the cob beautifully,pumpkin,potatoes, carrots and warming up pies all fantastic.wish


----------



## Nancyn

I am wondering the same thing? Why do you need a bag?


----------



## Doubledee

Nancyn said:


> I am wondering the same thing? Why do you need a bag?


You don't NEED a bag.

HOWEVER potatoes done in this kind of bag are the fluffiest you have ever tasted. BTW the preparation to use the bag is to wash the potato or scrub it like you always do , do NOT pierce! wrap in paper towel and stick in bag. You can make 4 large potatoes in about 12 minutes. Remove. These bags make the best baked potato you have ever had. You can make corn on the cob with it, also.


----------



## mairmie

A couple of years ago I bought something similar in Maui. It`s an 8" circle with an opening on one side to put the food in. They`re sold there as "Tortilla warmers" I bought one..took it apart and made several for friends. They`re good not only for tortillas, baking potatoes but great for warming rolls. The inside of mine was not cotton batting but I found something by the yard(metre) for the lining similar to what was in my original warmer. They`re great and do make nice gifts.


----------



## Ann Heistad

Sure hope you are using 100% cotton, poly cotton can catch on fire.


----------



## Ann Heistad

You can also cook asparagus in this bag.


----------



## Jes61

I make these all the time. The best batting to use is warm tater batting. It is designed for these bags. Also make sure your fabric is 100% cotton. I had a friend that had one and it burned in her microwave because the fabric was poly cotton. The bags are great.


----------



## joannelee

My daughter makes these, make sure the batting is 100% cotton and the material, You have to use cotton thread to sew them up. If in doubt put some of your material and thread in the microwave and test it.


----------



## grfew

There is a specific batting for these. Even batting labeled cotton may have non cotton fibers in them. The caution is that non cotton fibers may melt or cause a fire in the microwave. "Warm Tater" is one brand. Manufacturers may be better about making sure 100% cotton is that. A few years back there were problems with 100% cotton not labeled "Tater
bag" or such. I love the idea, but have not made any yet- they are still on my list- and I even have the tater batting!


----------



## AudreyD

These microwave bags make the potato taste like it was baked in the oven. It is soft and nicely cooked, not overdone or undercooked. Tastes just like baked or roasted on a grill. Yummy!


----------



## Bunbun

there's an "info" mercial for these on DishTV now, can't remember the price but considerably more than if you bought it at a craft show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancyn

I would think that baggies are not safe. I was told never to use anything plastic in the microwave. something with the chemicals in the plastic.


----------



## blessedinMO

gmfair said:


> Potato Bags make the fluffiest potatoes I have ever tasted............need to make a few more as the one I have is looking a bit "tatty"


I agree. That's why it's worth the pain of making the bags. :thumbup:


----------



## yona

Great idea and thanks for posting this.


----------



## #1Patsy

My sister mistake. She made her first bags as gift not realizing you need to use the special batting for the. Three of them caught on fire when use in microwave. Good thing I was still in kitchen and my sisters also. Take care


----------



## pzoe

gillian lorraine said:


> Can I ask - why a bag? I pierce my potatoes, put them on a plate and microwave them for a few miutes ( depending on the size) turn over and give it a couple more minutes -- until the fork/knife does not meet resistance when poked through spud. I do not use a bag does it help with the cooking ?


I've been asking myself the same question and look forward to the answer!

Pzoe


----------



## CAS50

I'm going to try one, I pierce and wrap in a paper towel but the potato is always uneven, with some mushy spots and some hard. I found a lady who sells the kit for $6.97 on ebay. That's less than if I went to the store for fabric and batting, and it is all cotton.


----------



## 49120

cakes said:


> so do I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have never used a bag. What happens to the bag? Do you have to wash and dry it every time it's used?


----------



## grannyLo

Good heavens, it's only a bag, not a new Federal Law.
When I read LBush1144, my only thought was: that's a cool idea. I didn't think she/he was saying we all have to get out the sewing machine, make one & use it, or else...


----------



## 49120

grannyLo said:


> Good heavens, it's only a bag, not a new Federal Law.
> When I read LBush1144, my only thought was: that's a cool idea. I didn't think she/he was saying we all have to get out the sewing machine, make one & use it, or else...


I'm just curious, I like gadgets and clever ideas! I've never come across them in uk.


----------



## Judyh

grannyLo said:


> Good heavens, it's only a bag, not a new Federal Law.
> When I read LBush1144, my only thought was: that's a cool idea. I didn't think she/he was saying we all have to get out the sewing machine, make one & use it, or else...


You are so right. If you don't want to make one, don't make one.


----------



## fabiana

Does anyone know if the warm tater batting is sold at JoAnn's or is it a specialty store item? I don't quilt & never heard of these - sounds like a good hostess/last minute gift to keep on hand as well as share with special friends & family. Good projects for teen grand daughters who are into sewing as well.

Please let me know where this tater batting might be purchased. Much appreciated!


----------



## silversurfer

So many people love these I must be missing out on something good.
What difference does putting them in a bag make?


----------



## SouthernGirl

great idea


----------



## Jes61

I live in South Carolina and I buy my batting at Mary Jo's in Gastonia, NC or I purchase it on line from Fabric Depot in Portland Oregon. I have never seen it at Joann's.


----------



## pzoe

I finally looked up the "why" of a potato bag. Firstly, some love it, others don't. Supposedly it makes a light and fluffy baked potato and bakes it more quickly in the microwave. 

pzoe


----------



## blessedinMO

silversurfer said:


> So many people love these I must be missing out on something good.
> What difference does putting them in a bag make?


To me it makes the potatoes fluffier without the hard/dry spots.


----------



## kacey66

Thank you for sharing this great idea.


----------



## CAS50

Warm and Natural Cotton batting will work. That is sold at Joann's, although I've read the Tater batting is sold there too.



fabiana said:


> Does anyone know if the warm tater batting is sold at JoAnn's or is it a specialty store item? I don't quilt & never heard of these - sounds like a good hostess/last minute gift to keep on hand as well as share with special friends & family. Good projects for teen grand daughters who are into sewing as well.
> 
> Please let me know where this tater batting might be purchased. Much appreciated!


----------



## CAS50

I'm guessing you would not have to as long as you wash and dry the potatoes. It's a good question though. I think I will turn mine inside out to air out after I use it. I bought a kit on ebay and I think I'll wrap it (from Santa) and wait for the surprise - lol, hubby never thinks to get me cloth for Christmas.



K8 said:


> I have never used a bag. What happens to the bag? Do you have to wash and dry it every time it's used?


----------



## blessedinMO

CAS50 said:


> Warm and Natural Cotton batting will work. That is sold at Joann's, although I've read the Tater batting is sold there too.


Cotton batting absolutely works best.


----------



## Janet Cooke

gillian lorraine said:


> Can I ask - why a bag? I pierce my potatoes, put them on a plate and microwave them for a few miutes ( depending on the size) turn over and give it a couple more minutes -- until the fork/knife does not meet resistance when poked through spud. I do not use a bag does it help with the cooking ?


I was thinking so that they will be contained when they explode!
Just shows what kind of cook I am.


----------



## blessedinMO

jelun2 said:


> I was thinking so that they will be contained when they explode!
> Just shows what kind of cook I am.


 :lol: Love it.But paper towel could do that.


----------



## fabiana

Thanks for info (JoAnn's). I will ask on next visit there.


----------



## ummirain

Im stuck too, why the bag ? Is it so you can lift the potato out of the microwave? I bought a microwave mitt over 10 yrs ago. Oblong, with non-slip grippers where the hand pockets are. Just found the woman who makes them in Rochester, Ny. I ordered 5 for xmas gifts and 1 for myself, although it is still in great shape after over a decade of heavy use.


----------



## Judyh

ummirain said:


> Im stuck too, why the bag ? Is it so you can lift the potato out of the microwave? I bought a microwave mitt over 10 yrs ago. Oblong, with non-slip grippers where the hand pockets are. Just found the woman who makes them in Rochester, Ny. I ordered 5 for xmas gifts and 1 for myself, although it is still in great shape after over a decade of heavy use.


Can you show us your microwave mitt? I can't quite picture it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

The bags are great. They surround the potatoes in steam for even cooking and better results. You can use the bags for cooking ears-of-corn as well.

I use only Warm Tater to make the bags and microwave bowl potholders as that product has no resins, glues or scrim which will burn if put into the microwave.

Any batting, thread and fabric MUST be 100% cotton.

I've never seen Warm Tater at Joanns' but they do carry a different brand. Not sure if that brand has scrim in it.


----------



## AryaW79

[No message]


----------

